# Welches Notebook für Linux?

## RealBluescreen

Welches Notebook empfehlt ihr, dass folgende Kriterien erfüllt:

Preis bis max. 700€

64bit fähig

Volle Linux Unterstützung, natürlich vorzugsweise für gentoo

vorzugsweise Core 2 Duo; auf jeden Fall kein veralteter Prozessor (wie zb. Sempron/Pentium), 2 Kerne

WLAN

mind. 2 GB RAM

vorzugsweise mit Gigabit LAN

Lange Akkulaufzeit, zwischen 2 und 3,5 Stunden [edited]

vorzugsweise Bluetooth

vorzugsweise NVIDIA Grafik, eigentlich auf keinen Fall von Intel

Es ist sehr schwierig, da was zu fnden. Habt ihr persönliche Empfehlungen und Erfahrungen?Last edited by RealBluescreen on Thu Jun 11, 2009 9:03 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## Finswimmer

[color=darkblue]Moved from Deutsches Forum (German) to Diskussionsforum.

Passt hier besser -- Finswimmer

----------

## ScytheMan

http://www.notebookinfo.de/ hat eine ziemlich nette suchmaske.

soll es eher ein sprinter oder ein dauerläufer werden? was stellst du dir an akkulaufzeit vor? weshalb keine intel grafik?

ich selbst besitze ein hp 6530b, das abgesehen vom preis + 100€ und intel grafik deine anforderungen erfüllt, läuft leider noch kein gentoo drauf aber den berichten zu folge soll das ziemlich gut laufen  :Smile: 

----------

## RealBluescreen

Eher ein Dauerläufer. Max Akku zwischen 2 und 3 Stunden.

Ja, es kommt mir nicht auf die Grafikleistung an, aber ich hätte nichts gegen (zb) eine kleine NVIDIA, auf der ich unter einem kleinen Windows auch mal ausser Haus was Spielen kann. Und mit Intel Grafik hab ich nur Stress... -.-

Aber die Preisgrenze ist schon absolut, da ist nichts zu machen.

----------

## vlooe

Such dir ein T61p oder ein R61 die haben Nvidia grafik.

Mit großem Akku halten die bis zu 5 Stunden.

Standard Akku schafft bis zu 3 Stunden.

Wenn 14" zu groß ist dann schau mal auf die X modelle, jedoch weiß ich nicht ob es da welche ohne intel grafik gibt.

Die neueren modelle T400, T500, R400, R500 haben ATi Grafik.

Bei den neuen T Modellen ist sogar ATi und Intel Grafik drin. Nur weiß ich nicht ob es umschaltbar ist unter Linux.

Ich selber habe ein R61 mit intel grafik und bin glücklich damit.

Mittlerweile läuft die Intel Grafik recht gut.

----------

## RealBluescreen

Ich hab mir jetzt mal ein SAMSUNG gekauft; allerdings macht das Probleme. Ist ein Internetkauf, ich kann evtl. zurücktreten...

Und ATI Grafik ist kein Problem mehr für gentoo (64bit)?

----------

## manuels

 *RealBluescreen wrote:*   

> allerdings macht das Probleme. Ist ein Internetkauf, ich kann evtl. zurücktreten...

 Kurzer Hinweis: Du kannst auf jeden Fall zurücktreten - ohne Gründe zu nennen. Soweit ich weiß, allerdings nur in den ersten zwei Wochen.

----------

## py-ro

Um genauer zu sein, innerhalb von 14 Tagen nach Zugang der schrifftlichen Wiederrufsbelehrung.

Py

----------

## musv

Um noch genauer zu sein:

http://dejure.org/gesetze/BGB/312d.html

 *§312, BGB wrote:*   

> (1) Dem Verbraucher steht bei einem Fernabsatzvertrag ein Widerrufsrecht nach § 355 zu. Anstelle des Widerrufsrechts kann dem Verbraucher bei Verträgen über die Lieferung von Waren ein Rückgaberecht nach § 356 eingeräumt werden.

 

In Verbindung mit: http://dejure.org/gesetze/BGB/355.html

 *§355, BGB wrote:*   

> (1) Wird einem Verbraucher durch Gesetz ein Widerrufsrecht nach dieser Vorschrift eingeräumt, so ist er an seine auf den Abschluss des Vertrags gerichtete Willenserklärung nicht mehr gebunden, wenn er sie fristgerecht widerrufen hat. Der Widerruf muss keine Begründung enthalten und ist in Textform oder durch Rücksendung der Sache innerhalb von zwei Wochen gegenüber dem Unternehmer zu erklären; zur Fristwahrung genügt die rechtzeitige Absendung.
> 
> (2) Die Frist beginnt mit dem Zeitpunkt, zu dem dem Verbraucher eine deutlich gestaltete Belehrung über sein Widerrufsrecht, die ihm entsprechend den Erfordernissen des eingesetzten Kommunikationsmittels seine Rechte deutlich macht, in Textform mitgeteilt worden ist, die auch Namen und Anschrift desjenigen, gegenüber dem der Widerruf zu erklären ist, und einen Hinweis auf den Fristbeginn und die Regelung des Absatzes 1 Satz 2 enthält. Wird die Belehrung nach Vertragsschluss mitgeteilt, beträgt die Frist abweichend von Absatz 1 Satz 2 einen Monat. Ist der Vertrag schriftlich abzuschließen, so beginnt die Frist nicht zu laufen, bevor dem Verbraucher auch eine Vertragsurkunde, der schriftliche Antrag des Verbrauchers oder eine Abschrift der Vertragsurkunde oder des Antrags zur Verfügung gestellt werden. Ist der Fristbeginn streitig, so trifft die Beweislast den Unternehmer.

 

----------

## RealBluescreen

Öh, back to topic bidde!

Was für T61p, R61? Welcher Hersteller? Und die T MOdelle?

----------

## daveh

T61 und R61 sind Thinkpads von Lenovo, ehemals IBM. Und das T61 ist eben eines der T-Modelle, das hat einen Core2Duo, gibt es aber nur noch gebraucht. Die T-Reihe hat viel Leistung und deswegen auch einen ziemlich hohen Preis. Neu kommt da kein Modell auch nur annähernd unter 700 €, aber gebraucht sollte da schon einiges bei ebay zu machen sein.

Ich persönlich habe das Thinkpad X40 (Pentium-M 1,4 GHz, 12,1") unter Gentoo am rennen, und das geht wunderbar, volle Treiberunterstützung und so weiter.

Die R-Serie könnte für dich interessant von Preis sein. Kannst dir ja mal selber ein Bild davon machen (http://www.pc.ibm.com/de/thinkpad/). Und wenn du nicht von gebrauchten Notebooks abgeschreckt wirst, dann such nach Leasingrückläufern bei ebay, da gibts öfters gute Preise für Notebooks in sehr gutem Zustand.

Ich habe mal bewusst keine anderen Notebooks aufgelistet, weil ich zumindest für Gentoo von den Thinkpads sehr überzeugt bin. Mit sidux oder so kriegt man auch etwas weniger gut unterstützte Notebooks (Media-Markt-Teile, die relativ exotische Komponenten haben) schnell zum laufen.

----------

## RealBluescreen

Ich hab mir jetzt mal dieses rausgeguckt; Allerdings kann ich die Produktnummer nicht auf der Herstellerwebsite finden; Lenovo ThinkPad R500 2GB DDR3:

http://www.alternate.de/html/product/Notebooks_Intel(R)/Lenovo/ThinkPad_R500_NP28UGE/340082/?

'Jemand ne Meinung?

----------

## vlooe

Zum R500 kann ich konkret jetzt nichts sagen.

Aber das Notebook im Link hat aber nur die Intel Grafik.

Im http://www.thinkpad-forum.de/ findest du dazu bestimmt bessere Informationen

----------

## RealBluescreen

Servus!

Hab das R500 und bin absolut begeistert. Lenovo liefert ein absolutes Top-Produkt. Verarbeitungsqualität gepaart mit Leistung & Innovation.

Ein Gerät, bei dessen man Funktionen immer wieder denkt, "Wow, das ist eine gute Idee!". Linux funktioniert auch gut, Support für Batterietools, das Festplattenkopfparken & die Tasten gibt's, allerdings nur für x86.  Ich denke darüber nach, von 64 zu 32 zu wechseln.

Ich kann das Produkt wärmstens empfehlen.

----------

## manuels

 *RealBluescreen wrote:*   

> Hab das R500 und bin absolut begeistert. Lenovo liefert ein absolutes Top-Produkt. Verarbeitungsqualität gepaart mit Leistung & Innovation.

 Aus welcher Werbebroschüre stammt denn der Satz?

----------

## vlooe

Was für ein x86 only tool braucht man um die Sondertasten zu benutzen?

Bei mir funktionieren die ohne Probleme.

Ich hab folgende sachen aktivert/installiert:

thinkpad_acpi - Kernel Option zur Generierung von acpi Events für ultrabay, Docking usw

app-laptop/tp_smapi - kernel modul welches zusätzliche dinge zur verfügung stellt

app-laptop/kthinkbat - für thinkpads optimierte Batterieladeanzeige für KDE. Fast alle Akku Infos wie unter Windows verfügbar

Zum Thema Parken der Festplattenköpfe hab ich mich noch nicht schlau gemacht.

Ich meine aber, dass es auch mit 64bit geht.

Hier noch zwei Websites:

http://thinkpad-wiki.org/Hauptseite

http://www.thinkwiki.org/wiki/ThinkWiki

----------

